# What is my dog type ?? I think she is a mix or what please help me



## Ali.beshti (4 mo ago)




----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

High content GSD, no way to really know the % without doing a DNA test. How old is the dog? What does the tail look like?


----------



## Ali.beshti (4 mo ago)

drparker151 said:


> High content GSD, no way to really know the % without doing a DNA test. How old is the dog? What does the tail look like?


----------



## Ali.beshti (4 mo ago)

She is 6 months


----------



## Ali.beshti (4 mo ago)

drparker151 said:


> High content GSD, no way to really know the % without doing a DNA test. How old is the dog? What does the tail look like?


 What you guess in she ?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

It would help to see a side view, so we could see her tail and the angulation of her legs, pasterns and shoulders, but from the very short coat she has my first guess would be Doberman.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I was thinking Doberman as well due to short coat and the type of markings on the face and body.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

My guess would be German Shepherd with a little Dobie or Rotty. Is there a prize? What does the DNA say? 

Nice looking dog, btw, great ears ! What's her name?


----------



## Ali.beshti (4 mo ago)

Buckelke said:


> My guess would be German Shepherd with a little Dobie or Rotty. Is there a prize? What does the DNA say?
> 
> Nice looking dog, btw, great ears ! What's her name?


 Leza


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I would say the same Doberman, shepherd mix.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My 2 cents worth, a definite maybe there could be some Australian kelpie there.










Australian Kelpie Dog Breed Information and Pictures - PetGuide


The Australian Kelpie is a highly intelligent breed of herding dog that likes to work hard. It is friendly and playful, always eager to please its owner.




www.petguide.com


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, but you're in Australia, Dunkirk. There are very few kelpies outside of their home country. I've never seen one here in Canada. (The breed was first recognized by CKC in 2020.)

Anyone recognize the flag of the country the OP is from? What I'm thinking here is if you hear hoofbeats, assume horses...unless you're from Africa! 🤣

Knowing what country the OP is from and knowing what breeds are most common there would help.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Anyone recognize the flag of the country the OP is from?


I think it's Libya


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm not seeing the mix. Wouldn't a Dobe tend to cause droopier ears, as that is their natural uncropped state?

Looks like a Shepherd's eyes, ears, size (though no reference point, really in the photo), body type (seeming length of back in relation to height) color (bi-color with tar heels?)


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

It's really hard to tell the mix just from looks. I once had a dog that was from a large black chow (no pedigree) and a blue tick hound (based on the dogs roaming the area). This dog looked like a golden lab with thicker fur and a curly tail. He acted and smelled like a hound!


----------

